# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  آموزش GTK ؟

## ramin_rp

سلام

tutorial  رسمی gtk در آدرس زیر هست
http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/
کسی pdf یا chm یا ... از این tutorial سراغ نداره که بشه آفلاین ازش استفاده کرد؟

خیلی وقته دارم دنبال همچین چیزی میگردم ولی موفق نشدم!

----------


## mola

خوب با کمی دقت تو لینکی دادین لینک دانلودشم می‌دیدین ;)
ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/tutorial

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام

اصلا" قسمت Tutorial Availability رو نگاه نکرده بودم 

متشکرم

----------


## tux-world

یکی یه برنامه کوچیک یاد بده بنویسیم

----------


## ramin_rp

شما از سلام دنیا که تو tutorial خودش هست شروع کن

----------


## hamid206

خوب من یه وبلاگ دارم که توش این gtk رو یاد میدم اگه دنبال یه منبع فارسی برای gtk می گردید اونجا یه چیز هایی پیدا می کنید 
www.enhamid.blogfa.com

----------


## oxygenws

چقدر خوب میشد اگر می تونستید یه نسخه از مطالب تون رو اینجا (تو برنامه نویس) هم بذارید.

----------


## hamid206

من خودم تو gtk اماتور هستم و می دونم که افراد اگاه تری در این فرم هستن مثل خود شما که می تونید این کار رو خیلی بهتر از من انجام بدید

----------


## oxygenws

> من خودم تو gtk اماتور هستم و می دونم که افراد اگاه تری در این فرم هستن مثل خود شما که می تونید این کار رو خیلی بهتر از من انجام بدید


نه عزیزم، هندونه نذار زیر بغلم :) من بلد نیستم، جدی می گم! به هر حال شما وقتی داری زحمت می کشی مقاله رو می نویسی، بد نیست اینجا هم گذاشته بشه که بازدید بیشتری داشته باشه و بیشتر مفید باشه. (این کار به نظرم برای خود شما هم بهتره، ضمن اینکه در مطالبت حتما طریقهء استفاده از اون مقاله (نقل قول کردن) رو بنویس)

----------


## hamid206

[سلام[/url] دوستان من برای پروژه دانشگاهیم سایت www.gtk.ir رو راه اندازی کردم و در اون بصورت کامل gtk رو اموزش خواهم داد در ضمن مطالبی هم در مورد مونو و کار با ان خواهم نوشت ولی اگه مشکلی بود در مورد gtk در همین فرم پاسخ می دم ولی اموزش ها رو فعلا فقط می تونم تو سایتم ارائه بدم...

----------


## SalarSoft

> خوب من یه وبلاگ دارم که توش این gtk رو یاد میدم اگه دنبال یه منبع فارسی برای gtk می گردید اونجا یه چیز هایی پیدا می کنید
> www.enhamid.blogfa.com


*Blog not found*

----------


## hamid206

وبلاگ[/url] دیگه تعطیل شد بیاید تو سایت که همه روزه یک مقاله جدید توش قرار می گیره 
www.gtk.ir...

----------


## armintirand

ظاهرا سایت 
gtk.ir
مشکل داره

----------


## Stanford

سلام؛
توی GTK به چند روش واسط کاربری ایجاد کرد، که من یکی از روش هاشو ذکر می کنم:
تو این روش ابتدا با استفاده از برنامه Glade رابط کاربری برنامه رو درست می کنیم (Buttons, Textboxs, ComboBoxs و غیره) با اینبرنامه رابط های کاربری با پسوند "glade." ایجاد می شن که بعد از اون کدهای زیر رو می نویسیم:

gtk::builder builder = gtk::builder();

builder::add_from_file("path_of_the_glade_file");

 gtk::gtkWindow window= builder::get_object("name_of_the_window");

gtk::gtkButton button = builder::get_object("name_of_the_button");

button::set_label("button_label");

button::connect("clicked", on_button_clicked);

  // میشه کارای زیادی از جمله تغییر پراپرتیها رو انجام داد. 

window::show_all();

gtk::main();


 void on_button_clicked(gtk::gtkButton* button);

----------

